
What Software is Made Of - tedsanders
http://siderea.livejournal.com/1241996.html
======
thristian
This is long, but there's a lot of really deep ideas in there and I'm super
glad I read it. I'm going to remember this.

------
hderms
Not enough citations for the rampant criticisms.

